# GA16DE B12



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

After months of working... I am about to give up on my GA16DEd B12 Sentra. We have a '95 Sentra engine in the bay, with the new engine/chassis wiring harness in place, and the new ECU. The only problem is that we have the splice the ECU with in the interior chassis harness, as well as the distributor and a few other items. Does anyone have the wiring diagram for a '95-'98 Sentra GA16DE they can send me via e-mail or mail? I cannot find it anywhere, including in the FSM for the car. We have been using a '94 Sentra GA16DE wiring diagram, but it has a coiled distributor and a few different features than my engine. I really need this car to run again, since it will be my daily driver. I can also send you pictures of how far we have gotten on the wiring if you could walk me through the rest of the process...


----------



## Endymion-sama (Jul 27, 2005)

I can't contribute much here, but don't give up on your project!!! Try looking on ebay motors for a factory manual. Look under parts & accessories, manuals & literature or something like that. I have gotten a lot of FSM's like this for very cheap. Good luck!!! :thumbup:


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

Also go to a nissan dealer they may have one that they will let you photo copy or download depending on the media.


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

I have already tried that. We have only one Nissan dealership in town, and the guys in the service department are assholes. They want me to buy the FSM for $100+ because it is against their policy to photocopy or put the information on a disc.


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo said:


> I have already tried that. We have only one Nissan dealership in town, and the guys in the service department are assholes. They want me to buy the FSM for $100+ because it is against their policy to photocopy or put the information on a disc.


I am assuming you have tried downloading the B14 FSM from the sticky on the B14 page here ? I have not, but if it is the whole FSM, maybe it will have what you need ?


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

Actually I have not, thanks for mentioning it. I am in the process of downloading it right this very moment. I have a '96 FSM on my computer, but it shows everything but the wiring it seems, and is doing me little good. Does anybody know if a MSD makes a ignition system for a GA16... if they do, shoot, I do not even need to worry about the distributor and ignition... it will cover it. All I would need to worry about is lights (headlights, running lights, and brake lights already work)... only the turn signals are missing.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo said:


> All I would need to worry about is lights (headlights, running lights, and brake lights already work)... only the turn signals are missing.


Just use hand signals and the horn for those who did not see the signals


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

Have u tried to pm mike(blownb310) for this info? he has a ga16de in his 4wd b12 wagon.


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

Yeah... I corresponded with him... he does not remember the exact details on how he wired his GA16DE... he just said to use all the manuals available. I got a car electrician here today, and he got the car to fire and idle... but we shut it off after a few seconds because there is no belt on the alternator or water pump. That is a good sign... we have the adjust the timing, get belts (easy), bleed the brakes (once again, easy), and put everything back together... and the project should be finished finally.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

glad to here that.


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

Does anyone happen to know if the strut towers from a B13 or B14 will fit on a B12? I am trying to find some aftermarket suspension for my Sentra, and the only thing I can find is for the B13-B14 chassis. Also, does anybody know of a good performance crankshaft pulley for a GA16DE? I know Unorthodox Racing makes one, but I have not heard any feedback from it.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo said:


> Does anyone happen to know if the strut towers from a B13 or B14 will fit on a B12? I am trying to find some aftermarket suspension for my Sentra, and the only thing I can find is for the B13-B14 chassis. Also, does anybody know of a good performance crankshaft pulley for a GA16DE? I know Unorthodox Racing makes one, but I have not heard any feedback from it.


I assume your referring to a strut tower brace as the strut towers themselves are welded to the frame. Most B13 strut tower braces fit a stock just fine. B12 owners need to cut the stock airbox for clearance, but I imagine you dont have this problem as the GA16DE intake setup is very different. 

I know people who use Unorthodox Racing pulleys on other vehicles and they are very happy with them. I havent heard any complaints yet. Not sure how the GA16DE ones are.

-Nick


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

I am talking about the tower the front shocks and springs sit on and hook up to the hub. Thanks for the feedback on the Unorthodox pulley... a local wrecked their B13 Sentra the other day, complete total in the rear. He has a Unorthodox pulley, aftermarket front shocks and springs, aftermarket brakes, and some other goodies under the hood I am looking to buy from him before insurance totals the car.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

yes you can use B13 struts in the front you just need the B13 hat (bearing) and it will bolt right in place NPM has a good right up on it. The rears work to just need the B12 top hat there also the brake lines in the rear need modified and you need B13 lines in the front or you will destroy your lines.


Unorthodox racing has been making pulleys for a long time also NPM has a write up on them with a dyno report I know several people with them and most cept one has had no trouble but the one had the underdrive crank and alt pulley and it ate his alts like a kid eats candy.


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

Yeah... today sucked. We got my Sentra running strong, and found out that either I have a bad rod bearing or possibly a bent valve. Since it is around $450 to $600 to fix at a shop, I am looking for a used engine. I am going to call a local rebuild shop and see if they have a running one, which I am pretty sure they will have. I hope for the best... my Sentra depends on it.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

Damn that sucks all that work well good luck on the search also look at wrecking yards and try to find a wrecked sentra you know it was a runner


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

The local junkyard has two wrecked B14 Sentras, but both engines are in shit condition. I need a B14 GA16 because of the wiring on my Sentra... the B13 has slightly different wiring, and I just want a straight swap. We are taking all the good parts of my engine (flywheel, clutch, pressure plate, tranny, fuel injectors, spark plugs, distributor, pulleys, etc.) and putting them on the used engine. I just hope I can find one for under $500.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

why don't you rip the pan off of the bad engine and see what is wrong you may be able to slide by with a set of main or rod bearings for 100 bucks if there is no crank damage. might as well you cannot hurt it more since you plan on replacing it.


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

We know one of the rods is bad... we can here it clanking the block when it starts up. We also think a valve is bent, because the engine was burning oil, and a bent valve would allow oil into the combustion chamber. Also, we do not know what else is wrong with it. I got the engine from a friend who ran it hard at the local drag strip, so who knows how much damage he did to the overall engine itself. If I can get a used one for under $500, I can just slap all the good aftermarket and stock parts on it and use it, and have a parts engine in case it blows up.


----------



## Goodwrencher (Jul 17, 2005)

Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo said:


> We know one of the rods is bad... we can here it clanking the block when it starts up. We also think a valve is bent, because the engine was burning oil, and a bent valve would allow oil into the combustion chamber. Also, we do not know what else is wrong with it. I got the engine from a friend who ran it hard at the local drag strip, so who knows how much damage he did to the overall engine itself. If I can get a used one for under $500, I can just slap all the good aftermarket and stock parts on it and use it, and have a parts engine in case it blows up.


So I guess you solved all you wiring woes. If not, I have access to all diagrams and manuals. Would this be the same swap into a 87 pulsar?


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

If you have the GA16i, yes, it should be the same swap. The Pulsar NX has the same front end essentially, so a GA16DE should work in theory. I warn you before you start on this swap though, be prepared for it to take a lot of time. But, on the other side, my Sentra runs like a beast with the new engine, even the bad one.


----------



## Goodwrencher (Jul 17, 2005)

*swap*



Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo said:


> If you have the GA16i, yes, it should be the same swap. The Pulsar NX has the same front end essentially, so a GA16DE should work in theory. I warn you before you start on this swap though, be prepared for it to take a lot of time. But, on the other side, my Sentra runs like a beast with the new engine, even the bad one.


The good news is it is a race car, none of the other systems have to work. So the wiring would be easier. I am more concerned about the mechanical. Any chance you could list the mechanical mods needed for the swap? This car is already one of the fastest cars there, can't imagine what it would do after that. By the way, I transplanted a CA18DE where the CA16DE was, treated it like a lonblock and reused everything off the CA16DE, what a difference. Check out the photo.


http://community.webshots.com/photo...417369427dJrdhj


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

I guess I will go step by step on what we did.

1) acquire a GA16DE engine (available in '91-'94 Sentra, '95-'98 200SX SE, '95-99 Sentra, NX1600), engine wiring harness (make sure it is for the right engine, '91-'94 have different wiring from '95-'98 and from '98 on wiring changed completely), and ECU. An automatic ECU can work on a manual car, but not vice versa.

2) get a B12-B14 transmission (any tranny in the GA series will work, E16i tranny and CA series trannies will not) and CV axles (hubs might also be necessary).

3) pull the original engine out of your car. Completely remove only the engine wiring harness, do not remove the chassis wiring harness (alternator, headlights, cooling fans, etc.). If using a '95-'98 GA16, remove the coil as well. Make sure shift linkage (if manual) is removed as well as shift linkage support, all engine mounts, and CV axles are disconnected. Run the new engine wiring harness through the firewall. Disconnect and remove the old ECU, and position the new ECU where you want. Hook up the wiring harness to the ECU, and be prepared for some wiring work.

4) make sure new engine is ready for use (spark plugs in place, oil filter in place, all components attached). I suggest also changing the flywheel and clutch if it has not been done recently.

5) modify the GA16i cam cover engine mount to fit the GA16DE engine (you need a hand grinder and some spare time). Mount the B12-B14 transmission on the engine and lower into engine bay. Hook up engine mounts (keep a jack underneath the engine so it does not slip too far down), as well as shift linkage, shift linkage support, CV axles, and all hoses and cables.

6) hook up the engine wiring harness onto the engine. When this is completed, begin work on splicing the interior harness to the new engine harness (I have pictures... cannot accurately describe what to splice and in what order). Hook up windshield wipers separately. Place terminals over battery and see if headlights, running lights, and brake lights work. They should as long as you did not remove the chassis wiring harness.

7) once you have the wiring figured out (that is the hardest part), put belts on the engine and start it up. Good luck to anyone who tries this swap... it is a true learning experience.


----------



## Goodwrencher (Jul 17, 2005)

Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo said:


> I guess I will go step by step on what we did.
> 
> 1) acquire a GA16DE engine (available in '91-'94 Sentra, '95-'98 200SX SE, '95-99 Sentra, NX1600), engine wiring harness (make sure it is for the right engine, '91-'94 have different wiring from '95-'98 and from '98 on wiring changed completely), and ECU. An automatic ECU can work on a manual car, but not vice versa.
> 
> ...


I currently have a CA18DE in place, I would not want to change it unless I would get a noticable amount of power increase.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

you would accually get a decrease in power your CA18DE is good for around 125hp the GA16DE is only running 110HP about what your CA16 was.


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

Yes... but if he blows that CA18... have fun finding parts or a replacement. It took me several months to find a FWD CA18, and it was fairly damaged. I got it for about $50, and have not even tried to begin rebuilding it yet... it is just sitting in a closet with a blown Chevy 350 from Jasper and a Ford 302 I am fixing for a friend's Mustang. There are ample parts for a GA16, and you can find them anywhere it seems.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

true but it sounds like he was thinking of swaping now for more power. yeah if he blows that one he will be better off going to a GA solely do to it availabilty. Not to mention I want a Ca or two left in washington for me to blow..


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

Yeah... I just called all my local autoparts places on a new headgasket for my CA18... they have no idea what engine it is. So, I told them Pulsar NX SE... still nothing. So, I called my local Nissan dealership. "Sorry... umm... we do not carry any parts for that engine. You will have to... umm... order them specially and pay an additional fee." Yeah... not fun. Anybody want a very used CA18 in need of new rod bearings, main bearings, and valves?


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Try the guys at Mossy Nissan (click refresh on the page a few times and their ad should pop up at the top.) They aren't dorks and have no problem finding/ shipping parts. 

If theyre no go you could always try Brasso Nissan here in Calgary. They have an in house motorsports shop that should be able to help you. http://www.brassonissan.com/ 

-Nick


----------



## Goodwrencher (Jul 17, 2005)

*CA18DE hard to find?*



sentrastud said:


> Try the guys at Mossy Nissan (click refresh on the page a few times and their ad should pop up at the top.) They aren't dorks and have no problem finding/ shipping parts.
> 
> If theyre no go you could always try Brasso Nissan here in Calgary. They have an in house motorsports shop that should be able to help you. http://www.brassonissan.com/
> 
> -Nick


 Wasn't hard at all, can get all I want imported from Japan for around $500


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

Just got my '89 b12 ga16de powered beast on the road!!
I am very pleased at the power gains over the ga16i....pos imo.

Once i get a good camera i will post some pics.
I used the b13 shifter links and a ebay short shifter with a B&M Handle.
Looks bad ass! 
Took 3 months to pull it out the wreaked one and then pull the ga16i, 
and wire everything up. :cheers:


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

greenbean699 said:


> Just got my '89 b12 ga16de powered beast on the road!!
> I am very pleased at the power gains over the ga16i....pos imo.
> 
> Once i get a good camera i will post some pics.
> ...


Nice work guys. Can't wait to see some pics of the B12's with the GA16DE's in 'em. :thumbup:


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

I just got my temporary engine today. It happens to be a '99 Sentra engine, so I am going to have to use the exhaust and intake manifolds from the '95 engine, as well as distributor and fuel injectors. It is only a temporary powerplant until I rebuild the '95, so I am not doing any major work on it. It runs good, so I am going to drop it in without doing any maintenance. I hope it will work out well.


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

someone should put up a GA16DE swap sticky

...think i'll make the DE swap my next project.


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

Started to disassemble the new engine today. Crappy restrictive exhaust manifold is off, as is the intake manifold (not fun, bolts torqued on too tight). The cylinder head looks good, valve cover appears to have never been pulled off, I had to use a screwdriver to pop the seal. Spark plugs were crappy Bosch ones, so they will not be staying. Also, pulled off the flywheel and spacer (was coupled with auto trans, I have manual) as well as most of the accessory brackets. Four cans of brake parts cleaner should get most of the dirt, oil, and grime off the block itself. Tonight, I get to start pulling the bad-bearings GA16DE out of my Sentra, and tomorrow I will start removing the manifolds and distributor.


----------

